# School options



## Sophia McBeath (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi. I'm considering moving to Greece and would appreciate any information regarding school options for my soon to be seven year old daughter who is English speaking. Is it hard to find placement in schools which cater for English kids and are those schools limited in number? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greek teacher (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Sophia!
Welcome to Greece!First of all,in which city are you going to move?If it would be Athens,there are many schools (private) for English native speakers.Let me know the city and I can tell you some schools.
Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Sophia McBeath (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you Anastasia! We are thinking of moving to kalamata so any information you can give me about the school options there is greatly appreciated. Sophia


----------



## Greek teacher (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Sophia, unfortunately the only English/International schools are in Athens and Thessaloniki.
So, the only options you have is to go to a standard greek school and also have a private tutor to help her with the greek language as well as with her english. 
If I find out anything else,I will let you know.
Best wishes!


----------



## Greek teacher (Sep 11, 2013)

There are also some private schools that teach english language to greeks.Maybe they can teach english to native speakers,but you should ask them.
There is a link but I think I'm not allowed to post it here.


----------



## Greek teacher (Sep 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Sophia McBeath (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for your information and help with this. 
Sophia


----------



## Sophia McBeath (Sep 9, 2013)

If possible to share it in a private message please let me know! Thank you. 
Sophia


----------



## Greek teacher (Sep 11, 2013)

Sophia, I sent you a private message.


----------

